# july 3rd asa state qualifier at 12point archery



## 12ptsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

reminder about july 3rd. asa qualifier. who's in?


----------



## beckyfbg (Jun 27, 2010)

My husband and I will be there...


----------



## USMCBowman (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't seen the qualifiers from the last qualifier on the ASA site....


----------



## tattooed archer (Jun 28, 2010)

USMCBowman said:


> I haven't seen the qualifiers from the last qualifier on the ASA site....



x 2


----------



## kerbow01 (Jun 28, 2010)

im in steve, i will probably be there on thursday too


----------



## 3-D NEWBIE15 (Jun 29, 2010)

What time does this shoot start, and what is the adress (for my GPS)


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 30, 2010)

registration is between 9:00-2:00 adress 2467 access rd covington ga. 30016 hope to see ya here


----------



## USMCBowman (Jun 30, 2010)

Steve......you guys gonna post the qualifiers from your last state qualifier onto the ASA site?  Haven't seen them yet.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 30, 2010)

The clubs do not have the ability to post those on the ASA website. We turn all the paperwork in to the ASA and they post it up at their leasure. Best bet is to call the ASA office and ask them to get it posted.


----------



## USMCBowman (Jun 30, 2010)

copy....pardon my ignorance


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 30, 2010)

new lanes cut and new cores are coming for some targets. asa should post the scores on there qualified list. i have sent them to asa and will send this weeks shoot monday or tuesday after all the paperwork is done. asa will post all qualified shooters before the state shoot. hope to see ya here last chance to qualify.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 30, 2010)

See ya there Steve.

Chuck


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 30, 2010)

see ya there!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks guys and girls .see ya saturday


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

thursday night had a good crowd. i will reset the range friday and get ready for saturday. see ya here


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't make it. How was it and the turnout ?


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 3, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Sorry, I couldn't make it. How was it and the turnout ?



We missed you Lee! Turnout was pretty good, and the range was a good set too. One of the best scores I've turned in all year!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 4, 2010)

missed those pic's


----------



## watermedic (Jul 6, 2010)

All right, post some scores.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 6, 2010)

Scores should be up tomorrow,{wednesday} thats when Steve should be in the shop, with the scorebooks!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 7, 2010)

Well??


----------



## braves0624 (Jul 7, 2010)

*scores??*

Does anyone want to post the scores?


----------



## DJN (Jul 9, 2010)

*Scores?*

Looking for some scores from the ASA qualifier.....been almost a week now!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 9, 2010)

Dont know about scores being posted, but I do know they were faxed to ASA yesterday.


----------



## tattooed archer (Jul 9, 2010)

still no score's posted from the May 29  shoot .


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2010)

tattooed archer said:


> still no score's posted from the May 29  shoot .



Yep. He posted them.


----------



## tattooed archer (Jul 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep. He posted them.



it's not posted on the asa site on who all qualified . with a week to go it would be nice to know. I know the scores where posted but who all qualified . With all the new rules from the asa  , you use to be able too shoot two state qualifiers  and that was good enough to qualifiy  for state , then shoot the state, to shoot the world. Or shoot two asa and qualifiy for the world. I'm paying money out of my pocket coming to different clubs to support them plus the asa . All I ask is for someone to post who qualified. The presidents of the clubs need to call the asa to make sure that there clubs get posted on the asa site.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2010)

tattooed archer said:


> it's not posted on the asa site on who all qualified . with a week to go it would be nice to know. I know the scores where posted but who all qualified . With all the new rules from the asa  , you use to be able too shoot two state qualifiers  and that was good enough to qualifiy  for state , then shoot the state, to shoot the world. Or shoot two asa and qualifiy for the world. I'm paying money out of my pocket coming to different clubs to support them plus the asa . All I ask is for someone to post who qualified. The presidents of the clubs need to call the asa to make sure that there clubs get posted on the asa site.



o ok. You said scores. So I looked for the scores. Sorry can't help with all the other stuff.


----------



## tattooed archer (Jul 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> o ok. You said scores. So I looked for the scores. Sorry can't help with all the other stuff.


no problem should have said qualifers instead of scores.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2010)

tattooed archer said:


> no problem should have said qualifers instead of scores.



No worries. Love U man. LOL


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 15, 2010)

*scores*

ill try this again i have posted them twice already and for some reason they didnt come up

eagle:jacob blair    136-2

open b:
chuck cumber   197-4
todd jones   191-3

hunter:
hunter thomas   201-7
justin norris   179-2
ryhan meagher   174-3
jamie blair   171-1
tyler barden   170-1
keith barden   169-4
dean morris   147-1

open c:
sean peacock   202-6
daniel norton   201-6
alligood            201-3
john adams   185-2
jerome dixon   179-3
mike carruth   169-1

novice:
adam lockhart   216-9
ethan lindsey   186-3
kennith ryan   184-2
billy marszalack   184-2
robert mcdonald   168-1

senoir open:
keith preston   181-2

sr. eagle:
gavin huff   194-5
dylan young   138-1

womens hunter:
shanna barnes   179-1
amber maloch   174-1

youth boys:
dustin kerbow   188-7

open a;
scott stone   183-2
shannon wilson   175-3

k45:
blake clifton   220-9
dwayne clifton   197-8
todd hatfield   198-3
andy johnson   178-1
jimmy waters   176-2


----------



## watermedic (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Steve!!


----------

